# Diabetes and living in Spain



## madabout (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post.

I'm trying to find out information about Diabetes in Spain. Is there anyone that has experience of someone with diabetes that can help with the following questions please:

1. Are insulin pumps widely used in Spain and is the equipment easily available?

2. As it is a lifelong condition would I have to pay for specialists,
blood tests, prescriptions (for diabetes) and pump equipment. By this
I mean as well as paying health social charges from self employed work is there also an additional cost?

3. Where I presently live I receive an annual heart
check, bi annual eye checks, kidney function tests and 3 monthly blood
tests. I am also entitled free an annual flu vaccination. I do not
pay in addition to my social security for any of these. Is it the
same in Spain?

Thank you for your help


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

madabout said:


> Hi, this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to find out information about Diabetes in Spain. Is there anyone that has experience of someone with diabetes that can help with the following questions please:
> 
> ...


My husband is an insulin dependent diabetic. 
The subject of pumps has never been mentioned.that is not to say they are not available, but I doubt they are on the public health system. I'm sure other forum members will clarify this.
He was given the machine to test his blood, plus needles and test strips, but the lancets are not on prescription, and we buy them from a firm in the UK 
He has had the occasional ECG and yearly checks to monitor for glaucoma, as there is a family history of these conditions.I don't know if he would have them done otherwise.
He has blood tests about twice a year.
He visits the practice nurse every two months for BP and weight checks and to discuss any concerns.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

PS just had a Google- apparently they are available but not widely used.
It also depends where you live, as to what is supplied free.
You will pay a % of your prescriptions, according to your income.some diabetic products are subsidised .
My husband takes a tablet in conjunction with the insulin, it's about 60 euros, but he pays 4.50


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madabout said:


> Hi, this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to find out information about Diabetes in Spain. Is there anyone that has experience of someone with diabetes that can help with the following questions please:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

partly, in addition to the answers you have already, it will depend upon whether or not you have access to the state healthcare system here in Spain

if you register as, and work as self employed then you will

take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about healthcare


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My husband is Type 2 and gets all the tests he needs free under the Andalucian health system. His prescriptions cost about €3 a month. However because of austerity measures they no longer supply test strips on prescription (he buys them online) and blood tests are restricted to once a year. He has had additional blood tests done privately, which costs between 30 and 100 euros depending on the test.

He is not on insulin but I have a friend who has an insulin pump, so yes they are available.


----------



## madabout (Nov 27, 2014)

Alcalaina, would it be possible for you to ask your friend my questions? Sorry if a lot to ask but getting this information before committing to a business/residency opportunity is crucial. I have also PMd you. Much appreciate any help you can give.

Many thanks for all other replies.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you have to make five posts before you can send me a PM? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## madabout (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry I didn't realise I did look at sending you a pm. Will try again soon of that is ok. Thanks for your reply and help


----------



## sunstroke (Jan 9, 2014)

I am Diabetic 2. (54 yrs)

I belong to my wife's private health insurance. I get regular checkups without problems.

Spain is up to date with Diabetes. Spain is not a "third world country" in respect of Medicine ability.

S


----------



## madabout (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you Sunstroke but my question is purely related to Diabetes Type 1 treated with an insulin pump.


----------

